

EIZO Introduces Monitor That's “Wide All Around” with 1920 × 1920 Resolution - NKCSS
http://www.eizoglobal.com/press/releases/htmls/ev2730q.html

======
ChrisGranger
I find the 1:1 aspect ratio a little odd, especially given how we've moved
away from 4:3 to even wider screens, but I really like the feature that
switches power save mode off and on depending on the user's presence. That's
awesome. Does anyone else offer that?

